# Söchting Oxydator for Taiwan Bees



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

An interesting gadget shown in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8Yz9_j2L-E&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Upon searching for more info, they are about $40 each!  It seems to me like its just an elaborated, more complex form of an airstone


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool Video, it was shown here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=177419&highlight=upbringing very interesting gadget indeed


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Cool Video, it was shown here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=177419&highlight=upbringing very interesting gadget indeed


Thanks Jeff for sharing that link. Too bad there isn't much info on it yet to try so I will just stick to airstones (if needed) for now :biggrin:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Heard these use hydrogen peroxide to produce pure oxygen. Unfortunately, A typical airstone wouldn't be able to produce the same results.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

They sell it online. It uses 9% H2O2, not the 3% we buy in drug stores.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/

Check the mini one for $14.99, but they are backordered.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dubels said:


> http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/
> 
> Check the mini one for $14.99, but they are backordered.


I found that webpage earlier today when I was searching around, but the site looks so primitive looking and not much details on their products so I skipped it. The picture is too small as well


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't seem to anyone in the US selling them. Wonder if we can get marinedepot to bring them back. They still have some information up on their website: http://www.marinedepot.com/freshwater_sochting_oxydator_information-ap.html


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

man thats some nice goldens!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> man thats some nice goldens!


And I love how the water is super clear!


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

Funny,
I was working on getting some of these, through a distributor. I will keep you guys posted. Hope to get some for my self and possibally to sell.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Wouldn't it be way cheaper to get an oxygen tank and regulator and just diffuse pure oxygen into your aquarium?


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats very true, but not as Cool looking. lol
I like that its small and I dont need to have extra equipment sitting next to the tank.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Will it make that much of a difference?
Anyone here using it right now?
It is cool looking, but I also own a lot of useless gadgets


Not implying that it is useless but i'm just a spontaneous shopper.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Wouldn't it be way cheaper to get an oxygen tank and regulator and just diffuse pure oxygen into your aquarium?


Ya i would think that would work about the same with one of the atomic type diffusers.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> Wouldn't it be way cheaper to get an oxygen tank and regulator and just diffuse pure oxygen into your aquarium?


I did this for a long time in several tanks. I was running various experiments. I was able to do it for free using medical oxygen from work though.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I did this for a long time in several tanks. I was running various experiments. I was able to do it for free using medical oxygen from work though.


 
Does it show benifit over air pump? Water crystal clear?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I noticed no changes in my tanks, however it did not hurt anything. I do not have TB shrimps.


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

I hear these are also used for salt water set ups. I was told that a sea horse breeder used these and had a much higher success rate of survival of the babies. I am thinking this will help with the TB also.

I need all the help I can get with my TB. lol


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

TB love oxygen content, so anything you do would help. Most of the pro breeders seems to get by with just a lot of surface agitation.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Spray bar and 2 sponge filters seems to be plenty


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Seems like a gimmick... I'll probably use it if it was a gift lol.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Talking about oxygen can shrimp die because of O2 overdose?


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

Using this would problably make them weaker in the longrun,,,they would get spoiled by the super pure oxygen enviroment...Then what happens when they do not have the oxygen...Just like discus with UV sterilizers..Discus end up weaker in the long run..Seen this debate argued many times...Just a thought..


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

I called there German office and apparently they are having production problems with the all models except the oxydator A model. They said other models will not be available in the foreseeable future.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't mind giving this a try if it were available and affordable. Anything to create a healthier environment and make my little guys more comfortable. When you spend hundreds, or thousands on livestock, a $20-30 dollar gadget isn't unreasonable. More so if it gave a leg up into keeping king kongs , red wines and blue bolts.... Hmmmmm


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

jone said:


> Using this would problably make them weaker in the longrun,,,they would get spoiled by the super pure oxygen enviroment...Then what happens when they do not have the oxygen...Just like discus with UV sterilizers..Discus end up weaker in the long run..Seen this debate argued many times...Just a thought..


I have to agree with this. 

It is nice to have good shrimp but not everyone got the $$ to get all the gear. I am trying to have some tap water TB's LOLOLOLOL. NYC tap is just so good.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

acitydweller said:


> I wouldn't mind giving this a try if it were available and affordable. Anything to create a healthier environment and make my little guys more comfortable. When you spend hundreds, or thousands on livestock, a $20-30 dollar gadget isn't unreasonable. More so if it gave a leg up into keeping king kongs , red wines and blue bolts.... Hmmmmm


It's strange that a lot of people are willing to spend big money on the more expensive shrimps, but decide they will skip out on important and necessary essentials to keep and raise those expensive shrimps. 

Why spend big money on something just to watch it die? Sure, if you live in cities with tap water that is so good it can be considered RO water then you're fine and you'll get away with it. Some of us aren't as lucky. I am San Jose water is crappy for Caridina that's why I invest in an RO unit. Just taking extra steps to secure my investments. 

This is not to say the Oxydator is vital for shrimp keepers. The video that showcase the oyxdator did mention that the setup would only work within certain setups. 

For people whose's tank have a lot of surface aeration, then having an oxydator might not be life or death but for those tanks does not a lot surface aeration, I can see why having one is important. It all pertains to the setup of your tank(s).


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

I talked to the distributer and they are looking for someone to spend $5000 or something like that . They sell a lot more to larger user's like Aquaculture Etc. The pure oxygen may not have as much benefit as the fact that it can help remove toxins . It is the way the oxygen react's with the water . Or at least thats what I understood


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

From what i've read online, the oxydator will oxydize the harmful substances and oxygenated the water. 

$5000 is a lot to drop just to bring the oxydator to the states!


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

I just got 5 oxydator mini's from ebay Germany, try there guys !

They wont let you buy directly from the German site so the trick is to add it to watch list on German site, then buy it on ebay UK LOL.


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry to jump in at this point, but we have a DIY how to on a German blog. Maybe it is useful for people wanna give the chemical oxidators a try: http://mr-shrimp.com/index.php?opti...mp-bastelanleitung&catid=7:berichte&Itemid=11


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

nice! seems easy enough ^


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

If i can make a dozen of these, would there be anyone interested?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

imke said:


> Sorry to jump in at this point, but we have a DIY how to on a German blog. Maybe it is useful for people wanna give the chemical oxidators a try: http://mr-shrimp.com/index.php?opti...mp-bastelanleitung&catid=7:berichte&Itemid=11


Being on the other side of the pond where the use of these "oxidators" are more popular, what's your take/experience on them? At this point I don't believe any American has experimented with it yet. Being from Europe, do you see it as a real necessity or rather a fancy option there?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Lots of folks in the US have used them - primarily in marine tanks, though.

On the planted aquaria front, there have been a few threads here on TPT over the years and on ShrimpNow.


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Being on the other side of the pond where the use of these "oxidators" are more popular, what's your take/experience on them? At this point I don't believe any American has experimented with it yet. Being from Europe, do you see it as a real necessity or rather a fancy option there?


I have not used it myself yet, but I am considering buying some for my tanks - YES. As the advantages are on the hand, and we have a lot of good testimonials here in different forums. The video Tom posted also seemed to have caused a hype, and some supply bottleneck on Soechting oxydators 

Some remarks:

•	Oxydators split H2O2 to H2O and O+ / O- molecules (Redox reaction)
•	Planted tanks will not need it.
•	Recommend to not chose an oversized model

The Pro's and Con's:


Active O2, and O2 saturation is higher (air pump O²- 6 -7 mg/l at 29° Celsius - Oxydator 8 -9 mg/l); especially in summer
pH is not as much raised as with a common air pump (CO2 overflow is smaller)	
No external power supply needed	
No noise	
Testimonials: Water is clearer, shrimp more active, denitrification process is better


Very dangerous if chemicals leak, can wipe out your whole shrimp population
Must buy active liquids (H2O2), but one can also by 6% dissolution in a drug store, although original trademark is recommended

Hope that helps  Any more questions?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting DIY. It goes on the assumption that injecting h2o2 into the water directly helps the water quality and not dripping it on a catalyst to separate the oxy from the water.

Forgot to add: http://www.flinnsci.com/store/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=19499 where 3.8 liters of 6% h2o2 can be bought for around $20 and last a good long time. (500ml is only 7.70)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

imke said:


> I have not used it myself yet, but I am considering buying some for my tanks - YES. As the advantages are on the hand, and we have a lot of good testimonials here in different forums. The video Tom posted also seemed to have caused a hype, and some supply bottleneck on Soechting oxydators
> 
> Some remarks:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input Imke.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> If i can make a dozen of these, would there be anyone interested?


If they are as cute looking as the one shown here I would like to get one for every tank! :biggrin:


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, Missy.
Here are my experiments.

Version 1.
Just like the DIY for the German site: I got some plastic cup, drilled with 1/4" bit, fit in the .28 mm needle and 3% peroxide + carbon. 




























Conclusion: work fine but plastic in not clear, hard to see the bubble. Still produce bubble.



Version 2.

I went to the craft store and found a glass container with plastic lid.
I did the same thing.











Conclusion: much more attractive, all are less than $5-6 each. I use the goof plumbling adheresive. Seal really well. faster result. Glass housing do not expand so the oxygen bubble produce faster.


Finally:
I have a spare Nutrafin CO2 thing with ladder. filled with Peroxide and a pinch of carbon.










Conclusion: Bubble like crazy 
Probably the easiest way if you really want pure [STRIKE]C[/STRIKE]O2 in ur tank. Easiest and cheapest.
Can put in a lot of Hydrogen peroxide and don't have to worry about poisoning your TB 
The oxengen desolve via ladder, just need to work on the formula.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you mean pure Oxygen?? LOL





ohbaby714 said:


> Ok, Missy.
> Here are my experiments.
> 
> Version 1.
> ...


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I think we've had discussions on this before. The time it takes for O2 gas to dissolve into water is very high and even then the solubility levels are extremely low. It's just not easy getting O2 in the water and having it STAY there. CO2 is easy because it forms an acid in addition to being soluble.

It may very well increase O2 levels....but does it make a difference? 

http://ag.arizona.edu/azaqua/AquacultureTIES/publications/English WHAP/GT1 Transp.pdf 

Also the use of H2O2 has been suggested before as an oxygen source in commercial fisheries using liver derived catalase or just adding it directly to the water.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for showing everything your DIY. I want to make one myself but I cant seem to find the glass bottle or the needle. Where did you find yours at?


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Not a problem.

The needle i had some left over from my last project. They are loctite needle. You can even get them from amazon. I forgot what gauge but they are pretty small. A hair bigger than the one use in German DIY video.

The glass container, i got them from Micheals Art and Craft store. Suction cup are left over stuffs. I tie wrap them to the sucrtion cup.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> The needle i had some left over from my last project. They are loctite needle. You can even get them from amazon. I forgot what gauge but they are pretty small. A hair bigger than the one use in German DIY video.
> 
> The glass container, i got them from Micheals Art and Craft store. Suction cup are left over stuffs. I tie wrap them to the sucrtion cup.


Looks great Oh! Thanks for sharing with everybody. Now I will be on a hunt for some cute looking glass bottles


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

mordalphus said:


> Wouldn't it be way cheaper to get an oxygen tank and regulator and just diffuse pure oxygen into your aquarium?


I totally agree with you and was debating getting a new regulator and O2 tank. Wonder if I could just inject o2 into the tank the same way you do co2 into a planted tank.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

hedge_fund said:


> I totally agree with you and was debating getting a new regulator and O2 tank. Wonder if I could just inject o2 into the tank the same way you do co2 into a planted tank.


I was also thinking this. I have those atomizer co2 diffuser that diffuse super fine bubbles that would be perfect to diffuse o2. Just thinking of how/where I can get a o2 tank and regulator.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You can get an o2 tank and regulator for 20-30 bucks, then just have to get it filled, hah.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Then you need to figure out how many bps would be ideal.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Then you need to figure out how many bps would be ideal.


It isn't as if too much is going to be a problem, so there isn't much concern here. 

I do not honestly think this does anything you can't do with an airstone, and I know for sure it doesn't do it very efficiently.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

@ohbaby714 what did you use to wedge the needle to the cap? 
Plus you mixed carbon and hydrogen peroxide... What's a pinch of carbon will do?
With the bubble being "diffuse" through the needle, how efficient is it? Looks like the bubble will form into bigger bubble and just floats away.

Definately interested to make this myself.

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I drilled a hole in the plastic cap.
The needle is on a cone like adapter, so it can be install on syringe. Google loctite dispensing needle.
Anyway, I glue that plastic base down with goof plumbing glue.

The carbon is a flake of carbon that you use on your filter.

I'm guessing that the bubble is just there until it dissolve.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Noob here failed my chem 101 class in college, so is the carbon what separate H2O2 into H2 + O2?

What about on a bigger scale? Hydrogen peroxide + spoonful of carbon in the 2L soda bottle. Like the yeast co2 DIY.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Now THAT sayurasem, is an interesting thought!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> I drilled a hole in the plastic cap.
> The needle is on a cone like adapter, so it can be install on syringe. Google loctite dispensing needle.
> Anyway, I glue that plastic base down with goof plumbing glue.
> 
> ...


Have yet to find any cute bottles


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> Have yet to find any cute bottles


I have a ton of the ones similar to the ones used in the german DIY. I just need to return back home to the Bay Area before I can grab them. I will grab them in about a week and see if they can be used for this. If they can I will send some your way.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok been monitor them for the last couple of days.
The small pieces of carbon ran out of fizz
Probably need another pieces.
Shrimps: To be honest, there are no noticeable difference in their behavior. Maybe it's a long term thing.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not the catalyst but the h2o2. Are you using 3% h2o2? If so empty it and refil and itnshould work. 

Btw. I'm using a lead base catalyst.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dubels said:


> I have a ton of the ones similar to the ones used in the german DIY. I just need to return back home to the Bay Area before I can grab them. I will grab them in about a week and see if they can be used for this. If they can I will send some your way.


Ya!!! Please let me know


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> It's not the catalyst but the h2o2. Are you using 3% h2o2? If so empty it and refil and itnshould work.
> 
> Btw. I'm using a lead base catalyst.


I hear fishing sinkers do well for that.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup. I'm testing fishing sinkers and the zinc plant root holders. Both will get the job done, one is more readily available and cheaper.

Using 3% h2o2 concentration, the oxidation will only last 3-4 days.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I hear fishing sinkers do well for that.


Is lead and zinc poisonous for shrimps or is it just copper?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> Is lead and zinc poisonous for shrimps or is it just copper?


Hmmm even it they are... It stays inside the bottle?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Hmmm even it they are... It stays inside the bottle?


Right? Silly me :hihi:


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok I convinced a German seller to start selling the oxydators on USA "ebay".

His name is h-s-aquaristikberatung just search ebay for oxydator, hes the only one selling XD


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

tobystanton said:


> Ok I convinced a German seller to start selling the oxydators on USA "ebay".
> 
> His name is h-s-aquaristikberatung just search ebay for oxydator, hes the only one selling XD


good price, but shipping is a killer.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

tobystanton said:


> Ok I convinced a German seller to start selling the oxydators on USA "ebay".
> 
> His name is h-s-aquaristikberatung just search ebay for oxydator, hes the only one selling XD


Could not find a listing for oxydator.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> Ok been monitor them for the last couple of days.
> The small pieces of carbon ran out of fizz
> Probably need another pieces.
> Shrimps: To be honest, there are no noticeable difference in their behavior. Maybe it's a long term thing.


Oh, could you please update us on how its turning out for you? If there is no noticeable difference in behavior, color or breeding, then what is the point right?


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

item number: 310394529482


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

honda237 said:


> item number: 310394529482


that is Ebay Germany, not ebay USA.


43 USD for shipping.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> that is Ebay Germany, not ebay USA.
> 
> 
> 43 USD for shipping.


Ya thats the only way i could find it. Thats what i mean when i shipping is a killer.


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> Oh, could you please update us on how its turning out for you? If there is no noticeable difference in behavior, color or breeding, then what is the point right?


It *should* help out with the health of the shrimp and survival rates of the young. There's a reason the benibachi factory has the water flowing into the tanks from spraybars located several inches above the water. In the wild bee shrimp come from oxygen rich water, and if you can't tolerate the noise of falling water or air stones, this would be a quiet method of keeping oxygen levels up.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

AquaPipes said:


> It *should* help out with the health of the shrimp and survival rates of the young. There's a reason the benibachi factory has the water flowing into the tanks from spraybars located several inches above the water. In the wild bee shrimp come from oxygen rich water, and if you can't tolerate the noise of falling water or air stones, this would be a quiet method of keeping oxygen levels up.


IF that is what they do, how would this be better than an air pump?

I do not think it is better than an air pump, personally. The amount of oxygen it is putting in your tank is next to nothing.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> IF that is what they do, how would this be better than an air pump?
> 
> I do not think it is better than an air pump, personally. The amount of oxygen it is putting in your tank is next to nothing.


There are several advantages and disadvantages

Advantages
-no electricity cost
-less Clutter
-the bubbles are much smaller then air-stone bubbles (similar in size to co2 bubbles).
-silent

Disadvantages
- cost 
- uses a steady amount of hydrogen peroxide

Also if you order 10 at a time the price goes to 17$ each. This equivalent to the cost of a brand new air-stone + air pump.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

tobystanton said:


> There are several advantages and disadvantages
> 
> Advantages
> -no electricity cost
> ...


Well.... the "electricity cost" is really, really irrelevant. A common air pump, the tetra whisper 20, consumes 2.5 watts. This is about $2.18 dollars per year. The peroxide will cost more than this. Even if you didn't use a whole bottle of peroxide in a year(I imagine you would) they degrade at about 2% solution loss per year. It would be almost useless after a year(common OTC peroxide is 3%, if you special order 6% it would cost even more....)

I'm not sure how putting another thing in your tank reduces clutter

Yes, the bubbles are smaller. There is also MUCH less oxygen being dissolved in your aquarium using this. 

If someone's concern is that this is really beneficial in a way air pumps are not(as has been claimed more than once in this thread) I think it iis complete nonsense. This is a gadget to be had, that is really all it is.


LOL! 10 at a time! You could easily pump air to 10 aquariums for less than half the price of that.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> Well.... the "electricity cost" is really, really irrelevant. A common air pump, the tetra whisper 20, consumes 2.5 watts. This is about $2.18 dollars per year. The peroxide will cost more than this. Even if you didn't use a whole bottle of peroxide in a year(I imagine you would) they degrade at about 2% solution loss per year. It would be almost useless after a year(common OTC peroxide is 3%, if you special order 6% it would cost even more....)


That's why I listed Hydrogen peroxide as disadvantage, and the electricity savings, no matter how meager it is still an advantage.




OverStocked said:


> I'm not sure how putting another thing in your tank reduces clutter


It reduces clutter in comparison to an air-stone, tubing, air-pump and electricity cord coming out of the air pump.



OverStocked said:


> Yes, the bubbles are smaller. There is also MUCH less oxygen being dissolved in your aquarium using this.


The oxydator releases 270 mg of oxygen every 24 hours. Most aquatic fish and shrimp need around 5mg/liter - 7mg/liter of oxygen to survive. 



OverStocked said:


> If someone's concern is that this is really beneficial in a way air pumps are not(as has been claimed more than once in this thread) I think it iis complete nonsense. This is a gadget to be had, that is really all it is.


I do believe air-stones are beneficial, but I do not like the way they look. The oxydator is small, made of glass and looks sexy. You can also put it on a suction cup.




OverStocked said:


> LOL! 10 at a time! You could easily pump air to 10 aquariums for less than half the price of that.


I think cost is not an issue to many people on this forum. If the oxydator can at least do what an airstone does, it is viable because of its inherit advantages. 

This is kind of like the liquid fertilizer vs dry fertilizer debate. Dry fertilizer's are 100x cheaper, but I still prefer liquid fertz.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

At the cost that they are at, perhaps a much better way if you have more than just a few tanks to just get pure O2 from a pressurized air tank. Just treat it like CO2 and cost will be much better than adding approx. $40 per tank and have to deal with "refilling" often. 

You would have to "dig" your hand into the tank to recharge it versus just once and adjust everything else outside of the tank...


----------

